# Not Real Happy About the Quality of the T Shirts!



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought two t shirts this spring at the OGF tournament @ Alum creek this year. I have maybe worn these shirts 4 or 5 times since I bought them and the silk screen printing is peeling off already. The printing on the back of the shirts are almost completely gone now. I'm not sure who is printing these shirts now but their quality sucks! I have shirts that have been silk screened and have had them for years before they would even start cracking! For the price of these shirts you would think the quality of materials used on them would be better. Hell the $7.99 shirts at Walmart last longer than these do!

Sorry for the rant, I just think our members ought to know about this before spending their money.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

probably help if you didnt sleep and live in them 24/7 

 :S


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

I ordered 2 shirts also grey and red in color red one is fine the grey on is peeling like an orange


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

ducksdemise said:


> I ordered 2 shirts also grey and red in color red one is fine the grey on is peeling like an orange


That's what mine are doing!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I think they should stand behind their products and offer us replacements for the crappy shirts they sold us!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You can contact the vendor via ogfoutfitters.com. Please do so before I pull down the store while I find another vendor. Their quality and customer service has been unacceptable and I'm dropping them.


----------

